# Assoziatives Array?



## the_alien (10. Mrz 2005)

Hi

Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit als Index für ein Array (oder artverwandtes) einen String zu benutzen?
Hintergrund:
Ich brauche ein Array in welchem ich ca 1000 Gifs von 1kb bereithalten muss und diese sind über einen 2stelligen alphanumerischen String eindeutig gekennzeichnet.

Danke.


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

Guck Dir doch mal die Klassen HashMap und Hashtable an


----------



## the_alien (10. Mrz 2005)

Kann ich, wenn ich 

```
HashMap m = new HashMap();
m.put("3X", foo);
```
mache, dann auch per

```
m.get("3X");
```
wieder an foo ran oder muss ich dafür ein Objekt in der Hinterhand halten?[/code]


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

Die HashMap hält eine Referenz auf dein Objekt. Das Objekt liegt irgendwie in den weiten deiner VM und wird dort so lange gehalten, wie's Referenzen darauf gibt.

Kurz gesagt, mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
m.get("3X");
```
 bekommst Du das zurück, was Du per *put* in die HashMap eingefügt hast.


----------



## the_alien (10. Mrz 2005)

Sehr gut 

Ich lieber euch


----------

